# Any Part-Time MFA program in Souther California?



## Shenan (Nov 3, 2011)

I searched the forum but couldn't find any answers to this. Is anyone here aware of any MFA film programs in Southern California that allow part-time enrollment? This is regardless of specialization track. The only one that I know of that caters to full-time working people is National University (MFA in Digital Cinema or in Screenwriting), but I would like to know of any other possibilities.

Thanks!


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 12, 2011)

Well as far as I know too MFA only offer film program to full time student but I am not sure if they offer some film programs in the summer that could be  a good option for you since they do not offer part-time


----------



## Shenan (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

